# We are excited to announce Amazon Flex ID



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey guys just posting........got this from flex and i was like.... snap!


We are excited to announce Amazon Flex ID — our in-app resource to identify yourself as an Amazon Flex delivery partner while delivering to customers. 

When opening the app this week, you will see a prompt requiring you to set up your Amazon Flex ID:


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Now you can have an ID, just like an employee, only not really... I'm feeling less 'independent' every day. If the app forces me to have a photo then I'll just take a pic of my favorite car or maybe the Amazon logo or whatever. They can have my employee mugshot when I get some employee benefits and job security.


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't really think it's a problem, just funny how more like Uber they're trying to be.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

We're excited to announce we still have not fixed our shitty app... but here is a new feature you don't need.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I was asked to take a picture a couple of days ago. I skipped it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Super cool way to pick up babes. Just flash the app & show your Flex ID


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Rozz I almost spit out my coffee laughing


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Super cool way to pick up babes. Just flash the app & show your Flex ID


Chicks dig flex drivers ...not!


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

cool story but will I get to my maps updated?


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

rozz said:


> We're excited to announce we still have not fixed our shitty app... but here is a new feature you don't need.


Oh Snap!


----------

